

Microsoft is buying their Bing search share gains through uneconomic deals - bensummers
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-is-trashing-us-for-not-eating-enough-crow-about-bings-market-share-gains-so-well-eat-a-bit-more-crow-2010-7

======
dotcoma
spend $500 million for something worth $150 million - and make money on
volume, I guess ;-)

